# First go at Rally!



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I've decided to enter Kimma in a Rally Show & Go this weekend. Obviously, for Novice. 

It will be our first try at anything, as we haven't done any other sort of trial before. We have been to trial environments so she's used to being around lots of dogs, so I'm not worried about that aspect. But of course I'm still a bit nervous, even though it doesn't count LOL. 

Any tips???


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I guess I'm a little confused- have you two trained for Rally and is she familiar with all of the commands? What venue are you trialing in?

Is this "show and go" a real trial or just a match?

Good luck!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

If you have any questions about any of the signs/stations, ask the judge during the walk through. The judges are always willing to answer questions, especially for the novice level. For the signs where you sit or down your dog and then walk around them, be sure to pause for a second before you take off. Most of all, just relax and have fun! Rally is about fun and team work with your dog. If you don't Q, there will always be another trial. If you make any mistakes, this is a time to learn. Do your best to leave the ring happy....be sure your dog does.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

So...what are you nervous about?



DJEtzel said:


> Is this "show and go" a real trial or just a match?


Show & Go's/Show 'n Go's are Fun Matches...names just vary by region


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I guess I'm a little confused- have you two trained for Rally and is she familiar with all of the commands? What venue are you trialing in?
> 
> Is this "show and go" a real trial or just a match?
> 
> Good luck!


Since I don't have the funds to take a formal class, we've worked on our own and had a few private lessons with a friend/trainer, so we know the commands  (at least I think we do!!!)

Like Shaina said, it's just for fun and doesn't count for anything. It will give us a taste of a competition environment and let me know how much work still needs to be done before we trial for real.

Thanks!!!!! I just hope she behaves herself LOL! 



So Cavalier said:


> If you have any questions about any of the signs/stations, ask the judge during the walk through. The judges are always willing to answer questions, especially for the novice level. For the signs where you sit or down your dog and then walk around them, be sure to pause for a second before you take off. Most of all, just relax and have fun! Rally is about fun and team work with your dog. If you don't Q, there will always be another trial. If you make any mistakes, this is a time to learn. Do your best to leave the ring happy....be sure your dog does.


Ahhh good advice about waiting before a sit/wait or down/wait - I will have to make a mental note. Knowing me, I would start moving before she was actually in position LOL. I figure it's the perfect time to learn since there's no real pressure!



Shaina said:


> So...what are you nervous about?


LOL I swear I get nervous about everything!!! Heck, I was freaking out when we did the CGC test!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> LOL I swear I get nervous about everything!!! Heck, I was freaking out when we did the CGC test!


Me too.....I was a wreck on my way to my first agility trial....good thing my husband went with me.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Finkie_Mom said:


> I've decided to enter Kimma in a Rally Show & Go this weekend. Obviously, for Novice.
> 
> It will be our first try at anything, as we haven't done any other sort of trial before. We have been to trial environments so she's used to being around lots of dogs, so I'm not worried about that aspect. But of course I'm still a bit nervous, even though it doesn't count LOL.
> 
> Any tips???


All good advice so far.

it goes without saying that you have read the rule book and memorized the stations beforehand. Right? 

Make sure you get there early enough to walk the course and warm-up. if you arrive too close to your assigned time, you may be warming up and walking the course on your own time. Also ask your questions during the walk-through. If you do that, you should be able to get in perhaps two complete runs and/or get in some extra repeats at the stations you and your dog are having trouble with.

Consider any advice that you get from the 'judge' during the run or afterward to be gold in your pocket. Espcially since you self-trained, you haven't had the benefit of a trainer observing your performance and suggesting corrections. While most show-n-go's don't use actual judges (although some do), the 'judge' will have had lot of experience in the event and you can reap the benefit of that.

Try to make some time to watch the Advanced and Excellent runs (or the Level 2 and Level 3 runs). Pay special attention to how those teams perform the Novice (or Level 1) stations. They've been doing those for a while and they probably have actual trial experience under their belt for those stations. 

Don't worry about being nervous. Everybody gets the butterflies. Part of getting ready for showing is for *you* to learn how to work through them so they don't communicate to your dog.

Stay upbeat. Don't show discouragement or a temper if you flub a station - your dog will pick up on those negative vibes. OTOH, if she performs one of the stations particularly well , stop the run for a little bit and have a party. :whoo::whoo:

FInally - HAVE FUN!!! That's what this should be about all the time.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Well we did it! Things started out rocky (I was nervous, and therefore slow, whereas Kimma works better faster), and at first she just wanted to vacuum the ground/look at herself in the mirror on the wall a few times LOL. I did the first part of the course really ridiculously slow at first, and Kimma was pulling in all sorts of directions, so after the 3rd sign, the person told me to just walk her around the course quickly (not doing any of the signs), and praise her for paying attention and all that good stuff. So we did that, and went back to the start. I moved quicker, and Kimma was SOOO much better. I just didn't have her attention from the get-go (common issue with me), so how could I expect to have it for the whole course??? Stupid trainer, smart dog. The only thing we had trouble with was the call to front, finish right forward. She went in front of me to get back to heel LOL. But we sort of made it happen.... Eventually LOL. 

I know what I need to work on now, and I can't wait to actually trial with her. Hopefully I won't be stupid and try to start without her focus.....


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great time and learned a lot. Fun runs are great for that. You will be ready for a trial in no time. I know it's hard not to be nervous at first, but it does get easier with practice. Glad you both did so well!


----------

